# A mooch with the pups



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I took my pup and her brother out this morning for a bit of training, they put a couple of rabbits up and had a couple of near miisses, but i was pleased with them, they will be a year old on june 6th so they are still young,
my pup is on 22inches now, and the wifes friends dog he is 21inches, 
Our friends pup we gave her him, he is a pat dog, but i get to use him, she said its only fare he gets to hunt, 
They came close to a few but theres a lot of holes and very long grass so they done well, Buddy the black pup he did kill a vole what he ran about with for ten mins ha ha, cheer jeff




























a near miss


















Buddy kill voles


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice dogs Jeff they are looking good and wow what a view.


----------



## Tyla (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice part of the world! Nice dogs too, how are the bred?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Tyla said:


> Nice part of the world! Nice dogs too, how are the bred?


Believe it or not they are bedlington cross whippets, i bred them, i put a racing whippet over my 1/2 cross bedxwhip, jeff


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Jeff holly crap beautiful place to hunt beautiful dogs. I wish i had somewhere to hunt like that. Where is that?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nest Buster said:


> Jeff holly crap beautiful place to hunt beautiful dogs. I wish i had somewhere to hunt like that. Where is that?


Its in hartlepool england, 1/2 mile from were i live, and right next to the farm were i go hunting, jeff


----------



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

some nice looking dogs you got there.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes I agree with Hull; that's a fine group of animals there you're running. I'm looking forward to some good time off the boat in about another week!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Shot in the Foot,

Those photos are beautiful.

I hope to see a place like that in person some day.

WD40


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Shot in the Foot,
> 
> Those photos are beautiful.
> 
> ...


Its even nicer in the morning, took this with my phone, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

its not fair


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice pictures, that's a beautiful stretch of coastline Jeff. Your Pup's looking good to.
Martin


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

The mornings are my favorite time of day, Jeff.

I envy what you get to wake up to.

WD40


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time just watching and listening to the dogs. Sure looks like a wonderful time.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nothing like being out in the early morning watching good dogs do what they were bred for. I had a brace of Beagles years ago and there was nothing I enjoyed more than hearing them baying after a cottontail in the brush. Nice looking dogs Jeff. 
Philly


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The dogs and the scenery....tremendous! Nothing better than to see dogs be able to run like they are designed to run.


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> its not fair


it aint rob isit


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

FURGLE said:


> its not fair


it aint rob isit









[/quote]

no is not







... im gonna get loads of teady bears and hunt em round my flat


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice one Jeff Iwill have to try and take a few pics of our pad


----------

